# Spraying teff grass



## youngbaler (Apr 9, 2015)

I planted 60 acres of teff on June 10 with the intention of taking off one cutting and seeding alfalfa in mid August. It's 6-8 inches high and I would like to knock some broadleafs out. 2 concerned are harming the mid August alfalfa seeding and chemical in the hay. I believe 24d would be fine to hay but I'm unsure of residual hurting the alfalfa. I've looked into bronate but I can't find any info on harvest intervals for hay. Looking for any other ideas and experience thanks


----------



## HayMike (Mar 22, 2011)

We use 24d in burndown before planting alfalfa


----------

